

John Carmack's team wins XPrize's $350,000 Lunar Lander Challenge - bandris
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27368176/

======
bandris
Video of the launch: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnY5tT4YeE>

------
ph0rque
What would be _really_ cool is if you build a small one, using air in a
balloon as your rocket source.

------
cpr
Fun! Agile development applied to rocket science.

